# Info about Australian CV?



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone know of any resource sites that explain how to write an Australian CV/resume?
I'm quite confused how to go about writing mine, the formatting of it, and what information to include in mine.
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey!

- The top has your name, address, phone number and email address [In Australia we do not include photos, martial status, age etc]

- next have an area called "overview" which has about 5 dot points saying what experience you have is ie. proficient in office, excellent communication skills etc. One that we have is "Demonstrated organisational capabilities, able to work in high pressure and demanding environments and deliver high quality results, according to deadlines and management expectations."

- Then there is a career snapshot. This lists everything you have done in your career but just has the start and finish date, position & company name.

- The have "select key achievements", where you list the jobs having start and finish date, position & company again. The opening paragraph slightly says what he did but this is not the focus. The focus is what you achieved in the job. Usually have 3 items for each job that you achieved. ie. increase in revenue: [then write 1 or 2 sentences on how he increase the revenue].

The resume should only be at 3 pages max, therefore should only be last 10 years of jobs (hopefully he hasn't had too many).

You should also include at least 2 professional references at the end which includes their emails so they can email them a referee check.


----------



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Hey!
> 
> - The top has your name, address, phone number and email address [In Australia we do not include photos, martial status, age etc]
> 
> ...


Thank you!

That was very helpful!


----------

